# A la recherche des nouveaux fonds d'ecrans ss iMac INTEL



## Lion28 (11 Février 2006)

Bonjour à tous!
En me rendant chez IC, j'ai pu tester le nouvel imac intel et en ai constaté le résultat annoncé.
Seulement, en cherchant dans les prefs systèmes, je me suis aperçu de l'apparition de nouveaux fonds d'ecrans et j'aimerai bien en obtenir un pour mettre sur mon ibook G4. Est ce qu'un possesseur du nouvel iMac INTEL me ferait passer un des nouveaux fonds d'ecran ???????
Merci d'avance


----------



## chroukin (12 Février 2006)

Demande à quelqu'un qui a un iMac intel de t'envoyer ces fonds d'écran 

Il y en a quelques-uns qui les ont reçus déjà, va faire un tour dans le forum Switch et Conseil d'achat 

Et tiens nous au courant je suis intéressé aussi


----------



## spritek (12 Février 2006)

Ça m'intéresse aussi


----------

